# How long do your bars last??



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys!

The only complaint I seem to be getting from some people is that my bars don't last very long. Now, I'm not sure what on earth these people do with their bars because mine last 2-3x as long. Ugh! So...how long should a bar say 4-4.5oz last?? Any suggestions on getting it to last longer??

Thanks!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine depend on the recipe. My softer bars last (for one person) 3 weeks. The harder bars last well over a month.
Tam


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I honestly couldn't say. There are 11 of us here using the same shower. So for us, we'll go through a bar in maybe 10 days. Also depends on how much people like to lather up and whether or not they use a cloth or puff or just their hands.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:yeahthat on how they use it.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

For me and my dh, about 2-3 weeks. I love lather and use a puff. I don't put it on a dish just set it on the ledge.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

A bar will last the 4 of us around 3 weeks. I have had a couple of customers say that their bar didn't last long. BUT, they had children dropping it in the tub with them or were leaving it the the shower.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

We don't usually use a lufa or anything, just our hands and the bar lasts me 4+ weeks. My husbands lasts him about 3 weeks. Men are their own lufas a lot of the time 

I have formulated a pretty hard bar and have customers come back to my booth a month after buying their soaps and say they would buy more but theirs is just lasting them so long! They love that but they don't have to return as often to buy more.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My boyfriend uses a new bar every 5 or 6 days. The same 6+ ounce HARD and CURED bar will last me a month or more. It's all in the use. My newly opened bars look new for over a week, and I use a poofy thing. He uses a cotton washcloth and his look half used up the after the first use. But the up side is he's very clean!


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! I just couldn't believe some people are going through it so fast! My bar isn't as hard but is VERY conditioning. So, I guess it's a give or take thing. LOL


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

A soft castile soap bar lasts me several weeks. Him? It wouldn't last through one shower. Some people tell me my soap lasts so long they cut it in smaller pieces and it goes 4 or 6 months. If people say the soap doesn't last, they are likely soapaholics..which is a GOOD thing! If I were selling soap to Claude, I'd be making a fortune off of him! He's my best customer, hands down! He's always had a thing about being extra-clean...what luck that he'd get hooked up with a soapmaker!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Anita Martin said:


> He's always had a thing about being extra-clean...what luck that he'd get hooked up with a soapmaker!


Very clean and lucky guy =)


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

If somebody says the soap doesn't last long, then I tell them that they need to keep their soap out of direct water and let it dry out in between uses. I give them several suggestions for how to help it dry out. Turn it back (nicely) on them that it is their habits and not your soap that is making it not last long. I never say the soap will last a certain amount of time, b/c like everyone pointed out, it depends on personal bathing habits.

PJ


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I will give those suggestions. I personally LOVE my soap so I'm always trying to make it better.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

It also depends on how much soap they like on their washcloth if they use one. My DB will seriously use a quarter bar of soap lathering up his washcloth. He does it twice a day, which is why he goes through several 6 oz bars a week...I'm sure other people do this too and it makes a huge difference in how long the bar lasts. He's been doing this his whole life and never complained mine don't last as long as commercial soaps...he probably went through a dozen of those every month too


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine lasts...TOO long! A soapaholic with a dirty job can go through one of my 6 oz bars in less than a month, but some of my customers only buy 2 bars a year! I wish it were okay to tell customers to take more showers :lol How long your soap has cured can really change how long the bars last also.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's an opportunity to sell your soap savers, and soap dishes!


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been asking customers this question this week and the bars for women last about 1.5 months or even more for a few! I use coconut oil 110 instead of 96 or whatever and I think this makes a difference for the bars. At least it seems to. My only liquid oil is olive oil. Other than that I use coconut oil and shea butter and palm oil. These work together to make a very hard bar and I love it personally. I have people say they were really surprised at how long it lasted because they had handmade bars just melt away before. Everyone seems to like that quality in my bars.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Varies so much. I have 1 customer that I wonder about as many bars as she buys... I even asked her once if they were all for her. But she does not complain so. 

She & her dh go through 2-3 bars/mo


----------

